# Kitchen wiring



## Mark71 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good afternoon all,

A quick question for the collective grey matter out there... do kitchen appliances - i.e. electric oven, hob (gas but with electric connection to provide spark), dishwasher and fridge - have to have their own readily accessible fused isolator switch? Or is it ok to put them on 13A sockets hidden away inside cupboards???

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

These can all be cord and plug connected.


----------



## Mark71 (Mar 29, 2009)

Iaov,

Thanks for your reply but I'm not certain that this is the case in the UK. My interpretation of BS7671 suggests that they *should* have isolators.

Mark


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

No idea for the UK, but I love how they start their code with BS, at least they acknowledge it


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> No idea for the UK, but I love how they start their code with BS, at least they acknowledge it


:jester: Funny stuff, but I think they mean that for British Standard, not bull sh!t. They're probably pretty close, though.


----------



## Peej (Mar 27, 2009)

Pullout appliances are ok with socket below worktop, Eg - pull-out fridge, washer, dryer etc

Devices for emergency switching in BS7671 17th Edition: THe means of operation shall be readily accessible at places where danger might occur and, where appropirate, at any additional remote position from which that danger can be removed.

Also, General BS7671 states in 537.5.1.1 A functional stwitching device shall be provided for each part of a circuit which may require to be controlled independently of other parts of the installation. 

So hiding a cooking appliance isolator out of reach is not ideal. Generally a cooker should have a Isolating switch at worktop level, not directly behind the cooker where the splash screen is, usually to the left or right side of where that appliance is. 

thats as much as i can find in my book atm, hope i helped a little.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark71 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> A quick question for the collective grey matter out there... do kitchen appliances - i.e. electric oven, hob (gas but with electric connection to provide spark), dishwasher and fridge - have to have their own readily accessible fused isolator switch? Or is it ok to put them on 13A sockets hidden away inside cupboards???
> 
> ...


 Hello Mark71, I see your from Scotland. I spent about a month there and loved every minute of it. Welcome to the forum.


----------

